# Is this a good price?



## QueenCheval (Jan 1, 2013)

In the future, I want to own my own horse. The stable I ride at offers full boarding, for 450$ a month. Here's what it includes:
A customized feeding plan, but owner pays for their horses supplements.
A mineral salt block
stalls cleaned daily
full day group or solo turnout daily
automatic watering system
scheduled deworming with wormer bought by owner
use of stable farrier and vet, or use your own.
Extra 50 for fly masks and blankets put on for turnout
Extra 10 holding cost for farrier, dental, or vet treatment
35 dollars for an hour of arena rental

Would you consider this a good service for 450 a month?
Stall and pasture, and riding space available.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on what other barns around you are offering.

For me, in my area, that pricing would not be a good deal. Mostly because of the extra fees for blanketing/fly mask and arena rental. I can find places around me that include arena use and blanketing along with full turnout and a stall and trails for that price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Everything except the "arena rental" part. If you're boarding there and paying that much, you should be allowed to use the arena whenever you darn well please. JMPO. 

Like DA said, check your area to compare prices and amenities.

For example, where I board now, I get pretty much the same thing you are talking about (minus the auto waterers), my BO doesn't charge extra to put on/take off fly masks or blankets, doesn't charge to hold your horse if you can't be there, and I can use the arena whenever I want (during stable hours). I pay $185/month for an outside stall, or $225/month if I wanted an indoor stall with a run. My BO is also willing to let my friend leave one of her horses at the barn when we go for a trail ride (my friend has her horses at home, but her old, dead lame TB gelding is EXTREMELY herd-bound).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Even with arena rental, that would be considered reasonable in new England- but we have expensive boarding. I only know of one farm less than $500, and they do not have an arena rental fee, but they are incredibly cheap for the area.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Around here board is only like 150-300$ for a really nice place that includes turnout, blanketing and anytime turnout. So around here that'd be really expensive.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely depends on the area, $450 for the services you describe would be on the higher end of normal in my area, but the arena rental thing seems strange. Do you really have to pay every time you want to ride in the arena? For that price, do you get the whole arena to yourself? What if you want to ride when someone else is "renting" the arena? I'd be really angry if I were paying $35/hour to ride in an arena and it ended up being too crowded to do whatever exercises I had planned for the day.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

morganarab94 said:


> Around here board is only like 150-300$ for a really nice place that includes turnout, blanketing and anytime turnout. So around here that'd be really expensive.


I just realized I made a typo. :-( The last part is supposed to say "anytime arena" not "anytime turnout." Sorry!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

QueenCheval said:


> In the future, I want to own my own horse. The stable I ride at offers full boarding, for 450$ a month. Here's what it includes:
> A customized feeding plan, but owner pays for their horses supplements.
> A mineral salt block
> stalls cleaned daily
> ...


What area of Canada are you in? I've lived in a few different provinces now so I have a good idea of boarding fees across the country


----------



## QueenCheval (Jan 1, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> What area of Canada are you in? I've lived in a few different provinces now so I have a good idea of boarding fees across the country


I live in Southwestern Ontario, I know that sometimes board can go into the thousands (Like in Toronto)

And I haven't asked my BO about Boarding yet, I just looked on the stable website and this is what I saw. I'm going to ask what she means, but I think that when you "Rent the Arena" Its an hour per day, once a week or something like that in the indoor arena instead of the outdoor one. And It might be entirely to yourself, or with a few other boarders.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

That's pretty standard for my area in Virginia. 

We pay $185 a month for field board and being fed once a day. No arena, but a groomed race track available whenever and miles of trails.

The only thing I would have a quarrel about was the arena rental. If I'm paying $450 a month to board my horse, I would expect the arena usage to come with the territory at no additional cost. But that's just my viewpoint


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Minus the arena rental that sounds reasonable for my area. I like that you can have your own feeding plan.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

The price is fair minus the arena rental fee. I can see if you wanted the arena for an hour alone with no one else allowed in it, but other times you can use it with other people. If its for every time you want to ride then I couldn't afford it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

ReiningCrazy said:


> The price is fair minus the arena rental fee. I can see if you wanted the arena for an hour alone with no one else allowed in it, but other times you can use it with other people. If its for every time you want to ride then I couldn't afford it.


Same here- I could see paying for private usage of the arena, but if I'm riding 3x per week in the arena and the rest outside, then I'd be paying an extra $500/month. SO not happening!! However, if for some reason that is normal for the area then I guess it's not unreasonable...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

QueenCheval said:


> In the future, I want to own my own horse. The stable I ride at offers full boarding, for 450$ a month. Here's what it includes:
> A customized feeding plan, but owner pays for their horses supplements.
> A mineral salt block
> stalls cleaned daily
> ...


Yikes. For $450 I wouldn't want to also have to pay for arena rental!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumperPassion (Jul 14, 2013)

*High!*

Thats pretty high. Especialy since you have to pay to use the arena.:?


----------



## Wildfire89 (May 18, 2013)

I would not pay that much, but that's just me. The place where my horses are at charges $100/month/per horse. And that includes being fed once or twice daily (I provide grain, they provide hay...my horses only need to be fed hay and grain in the winter tho), having blankets/fly masks put on, and they have constant access to 2 different pastures. They don't have stalls or an arena which works out because my horses don't like being confined to a stall and they prefer to ride either in the field or on a dirt road. 
I adore the owners of the farm. They are a married couple who are my age (early 20's). They are both very knowledgable and the girl helps me out so much with my horses and their training. Myself, my mom, the other boarders, and the owners go riding together and we are like a little family.
With all that they provide I am shocked that I only have to pay a total of $200 a month. I do "tip" the girl whenever she helps with training.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

$450 is reasonable but arena rental is weird... make sure they don't mean for events or clinics instead of day to day riding.

Be sure to clarify that.


----------



## EqQueen97 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nope. That's a ripoff. I pay $1.400 a month at a full service hunter and eq barn. That's so dumb to rent the arena and the whole $50 for fly stuff... So dumb! That's what grooms are for. Find a new place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

EqQueen97 said:


> Nope. That's a ripoff. I pay $1.400 a month at a full service hunter and eq barn. That's so dumb to rent the arena and the whole $50 for fly stuff... So dumb! That's what grooms are for. Find a new place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*SHAKES HEAD SADLY* "That's what grooms are for?"

I feel so sorry that you seem to be missing out on the real fun of horse ownership. 

Oh and by the way not one person here is impressed with your story, we love getting dirty and smelly and having fun with our cheap horses.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If the arena fee is for private usage, then yes i could see the fee. Other wise I think that should be included in the board. How odd you have to pay a fee to use an arena.
well for $1400.00 a month,, i would expect a groom.. Wow.. 
$100.00 a month here wont even pay the hay bill , let alone the water cost !! 
GH.. funny !! but true !


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

compared to MY barn, that's a steal! Boarding | Imperial Stables


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

EqQueen97 said:


> Nope. That's a ripoff. I pay $1.400 a month at a full service hunter and eq barn. That's so dumb to rent the arena and the whole $50 for fly stuff... So dumb! That's what grooms are for. Find a new place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


rule #1 if you can't groom and tack up your own horse, then you don't deserve this sport. A groom every once in a while for shows is fine but 24/7? No. that's = snobbery and I can't stand that.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Samstead said:


> rule #1 if you can't groom and tack up your own horse, then you don't deserve this sport. A groom every once in a while for shows is fine but 24/7? No. that's = snobbery and I can't stand that.


I'm pretty sure they meant putting on blankets / fly masks when the horses are being turned out. Note the '$50 for fly stuff' comment.

(Well I just noticed that user has been banned but still. Maybe I just don't see it the same way you guys do? :lol


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

$450 here gets you everything. feeding and hay twice a day, turnout, blankets on/off (same with fly stuff) worming is at my cost, $10 hold charge if you dont use their vet/farrier/dentist. and use of every arena.
thats also the cheapest here with an indoor. it goes from $450 to $750 but $750 gets you a groom, hot walker, exersize and special attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> I'm pretty sure they meant putting on blankets / fly masks when the horses are being turned out. Note the '$50 for fly stuff' comment.
> 
> (Well I just noticed that user has been banned but still. Maybe I just don't see it the same way you guys do? :lol


She said full service last I checked that meant your horse as tacked up waiting for you when you got there, if you can't take on all the responsibilities of riding and owning a horse, you shouldn't own one


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Samstead said:


> She said full service last I checked that meant your horse as tacked up waiting for you when you got there, if you can't take on all the responsibilities of riding and owning a horse, you shouldn't own one


I've never thought of full service meaning horse tacked up and waiting. I don't know of a barn in the area that provides that service though, so that may be why...


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

That's ridiculous to need to pay extra to use the arena. You pay your board, you should be able to use it whenever you'd like. I have honestly never heard of a barn charging extra to it's boarders to use the arena. 

Either way, $450 in my area at least would be considered cheap for full board. It really does depend on your location, as well as the facilities offered. I live in a pricey area and board at an extremely nice barn, with very reasonable rates, and excellent care. I pay almost $1000 per month for two horses for semi-self board. I prefer semi-self since I am there every day anyhow and enjoy looking after my own horses.
IMHO I don't think barns should charge extra for blankets on/off, fly spray, etc. However, I do understand why BOs charge it, especially on a horse that may be difficult with such tasks, the BO has every right to charge. 

I would look around at other barns in your area to get an idea of what is reasonable. What may be reasonable in some areas, could be considered pricey to others, or cheap to others.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't consider it a good deal becuase you have to pay to use the arena. Or is that included in the board? If not I wound't go there. I have never been at a place that charges extra to use the arena. I pay about $500 for both my horses to be on pasture, my mare to be in whenever she wants, a customized feed plan and use of the entire property, and I don't have a handling fee. That to me is a good deal. A barn that's gonna charge me so much for an arena.....sounds like too much money and work if I ever want to go ride in an arena.  I'm with others about this one I would look around and see if I could find other deals and compare them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Has the OP clarified with the barn if the arena usage fees was actual everyday use or more for events?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those prices are nuts! way to expensive! full service? that is nuts to. Isn't that part of the enjoyment of owning a horse? is that not part of the sport? to me that is such a foreign concept. You would never see that service anywhere out here. That ridiculous(sorry maybe that my loud voice taking over).


----------



## QueenCheval (Jan 1, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Has the OP clarified with the barn if the arena usage fees was actual everyday use or more for events?


Yeah, I found out that the arena rental is ONLY for shows. This stable, and this area is far from any popular equine area, so all the stables here have nowhere to show, unless they want to trailer ten horses three hours to the showgrounds 
So they let other stables rent out the arena for any shows/demos they want to host, but don't have the facilities.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> I've never thought of full service meaning horse tacked up and waiting. I don't know of a barn in the area that provides that service though, so that may be why...


My instructors grooms are kind of like that... If you go for a lesson between 7-10am or 5-7pm approx (that's the hours the grooms are there) they will come over and start grooming, hoof picking or tacking up your horse. If you shoo them away they kinda of stand there and look at you waiting for you to need help... Lovely ladies,  I know plenty of girls who go there who have the grooms unload from the float, groom, tack, lead to the arena... The whole nine yards. Then jump off, the grooms will move right in to cool down, bath, untack, groom and reload the horses. (Everyone trucks in for lessons, she doesn't board to anyone unless your horse is in full training, ridden every day by her or you are one of her grooms.)

I'd actually enjoy boarding where that was all done for me. I know I am breaking every code in the horse owners manual by saying this but I don't really enjoy tacking up or strapping down. I much prefer riding and carrot feeding (My new hobby, carrot feeding is. I love the look on my ponies face when I pull out some carrots.)


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> Those prices are nuts! way to expensive! full service? that is nuts to. Isn't that part of the enjoyment of owning a horse? is that not part of the sport? to me that is such a foreign concept. You would never see that service anywhere out here. That ridiculous(sorry maybe that my loud voice taking over).


Full-service where I am refers to a barn where the grooms take care of everything for you - feeding, cleaning, turn in/out, blankets, boots, holding for vet/farrier/whatever, etc. but they don't tack up for you unless they're getting the horse ready for the trainer to ride when you're not there. I must say that there are definitely times I would *love* to have someone get my horse ready for me.

Anyway, the arena fee is ridiculous. I ride 5 days a week in the arena and that would add over $700 a month to the boarding price. Aside from that it's very cheap compared to barns in my area but only local prices really matter.


----------

